# orange balls in my tank!



## fishguy3 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have these orange balls in my tank.I do not know what they are or how they got there or what i should do with them.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

don't look like eggs.did someone throw colored stones in there?


----------



## fishguy3 (Feb 6, 2010)

someone might have throne stones cause my cousins are sleeping in my room this week.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

They look a bit like corn.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

just pics them out in case it is corn


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

kitten_penang said:


> just pics them out in case it is corn


And then go give your cousin a poke in the eye. J/K :jester:


----------



## Spooki (Oct 6, 2010)

They look like Nerds candy but I think those would have dissolved.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would remove them. How old are your cousins? If they are very young is it possiable to put something heavy on the lid so they can not open it? I would hate for them to put something in there that would harm your fish.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> And then go give your cousin a poke in the eye. J/K :jester:



yeeah yeah with a stick!!!!! a candy stick.. if you get caught , then just say opps i thought he liked candy hehehe j/k


----------



## fishguy3 (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks for all the answers. I think i will take them out and see what they are.The pictures make them look more orange then they actually are. Some of them are a bit see-through.


----------

